

“Information is not knowledge. Knowledge is not wisdom. Wisdom is not truth.” - chumchum
http://florian-michahelles.blogspot.com/2015/04/information-is-not-knowledge-knowledge.html

======
MichaelCrawford
Data is not Information.

